# ATV muffler???



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

I have a 2001 600 grizzly and it has an aftermarket f and m muffler. The guy that sold it to me lost the baffles so it is really loud. Does anyone know where i can get baffles or does anyone have a suggestion on other mufflers that are quiet?


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

whitetailmonster said:


> I have a 2001 600 grizzly and it has an aftermarket f and m muffler. The guy that sold it to me lost the baffles so it is really loud. Does anyone know where i can get baffles or does anyone have a suggestion on other mufflers that are quiet?



did you try the website??? http://www.fmfracing.com/

Just a heads-up....
Michigan has a 94db rating at exhaust and a USFS spark arestor is also required. Might want to make sure the pipe has that one it to if you plan to ride the ORV trails In Michigan.
You could get a ticket.
Again, just a heads up, not sure what your intentions are for you machine's use...
Tim


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Check ebay for a stock muffler. That would be one of the quietest mufflers for your machine and people usually let them go for pretty cheap.


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

CAMODIAK said:


> did you try the website??? http://www.fmfracing.com/
> 
> Just a heads-up....
> Michigan has a 94db rating at exhaust and a USFS spark arestor is also required. Might want to make sure the pipe has that one it to if you plan to ride the ORV trails In Michigan.
> ...


nothing comes up for 600 grizzly


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

hmmm.....might have just slipped something else on!!!!!!
Is the muffler oval shaped??? If so, you might be able to get by using the MegaMax parts.
They seem interchangeable...


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry about the oval thing. Looks like they are all oval.
let me see if i can grab a pic of what i think yo might have. I used to own a Megamax. it had disc's and a rear plate, along with a spark arrestor too...

http://www.fmfracing.com/default_detail.aspx?m=atv&cat=352

is this possibly it???
http://motorhelmets.com/pics-general/exhaust-fmf-megamax.jpg


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

That looks pretty close to it. Did you see how much that was? I wonder if i can just get the baffles for it.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Contact the local bike shop. They will be able to get you what you need. Someone may have just put a slip on. All they would need for this is the size of exhaust pipe on the header. Then look through for mufflers with an inlet size to work with the exhaust pipe size. 

I can look around my place and see if I still have the stock muffler from my Polaris. If I do you can have it but you have to come get it.


----------

